# Google- In Rating Pain, Women Are the More Sensitive Sex - New York Times (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt1.ggpht.com/news/tbn/SVgxAePzXGHHSM/6.jpgNew York Times (blog)<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*In Rating Pain, Women Are the More Sensitive Sex**New York Times (blog)*By TARA PARKER-POPE It has long been known that certain pain-related conditions, like fibromyalgia, migraine and *irritable bowel syndrome*, are more common in women than in men. And chronic pain after childbirth is surprisingly common; the Institute of *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

